# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Can anyone recommend lighting for a 150litre tank 900x520x370 to start growing coral

## Fishkeepingiscook

Preferably lighting attached to the back of the tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

Welcome to fish keeping mate you could try these
http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/getting_mounting.php

----------

*Fishkeepingiscook* (03-03-2018)

----------


## Fishkeepingiscook

> Welcome to fish keeping mate you could try these
> http://www.kessil.com/aquarium/getting_mounting.php


Cheers mate thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com 

Don't know how much you want to spend .....but i would say best lights i'v ever used and still using are the Radion LEDs from EcoTech Marine.

For your tank i would say have a look here https://ecotechmarine.com/products/radion

----------

